# Would My Fursona Look Good As A Fursuit?



## GingerKitty (Sep 7, 2016)

Hello! I'm a fairly new furry and I'd like to eventually bring Ginger my cat fursona to life. I based on her design, do you think she'd look good fursuited? I am open to opinions and suggestions! Thank you!


----------



## Nataku (Sep 7, 2016)

Your design is fairly simple and not a ton of colors so yes, it should be an easy enough design to translate into a fursuit. The only potential tough spot would be the longer hair on top of her head. Faux fur, as a rule, tends to not come in lengths any more than 3-4" long. So for hair, you end with a couple options: you use faux fur to make short tufts. This is usually alright for short little mohawks and the like.
 You cough up the money for NFT, as it's the only faux fur that comes in longer lengths. Its expensive and you buy it by the foot, but utilized properly for certain accents (like hair) it can be amazing.
You weft kanekelon and make your own wig/hair. Kanekelon is the synthetic hair you find in beauty shops and salons that hair extensions and dreads and the like are made of. It is time consuming, but again, the effects can be worth it.


----------



## GingerKitty (Sep 7, 2016)

Thank you for the advice! I've done a bit of reading and I'm also trying to decide to go with digitigrade or plantigrade type feetpaws. I like the look of digitigrade more, but it makes the suit more stuffy to wear. But since the rest of the suit is going to fairly skin tight I think it won't be a big issue.


----------



## Nataku (Sep 7, 2016)

Decide what it is you plan on doing primarily while in fursuit. If you are wanting to dance a lot in fursuit, a plantigrade suit is likely better because the mobility of a digi suit, depending upon how it is done, can sometimes be limiting.
Also, if you can, see if you have friends that will let you try on their suit. If you've never worn a fursuit before, getting used to it can sometimes be quite a shock, even as just a partial. Its much easier to make the plantigrade vs digitigrade decision once you know what you can really handle as far as suiting goes. Some people don't realize that their body just won't handle digi legs because of the added heat. 
Of course, the other thing to consider, if you think heat will be an issue for you, is to make sure your fursuit head has a fan, and get a cooling vest like an EZCool.


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Sep 8, 2016)

The design looks like it'll translate just fine into a suit! Are you going to make it yourself or commission someone to make it for you?


----------



## GingerKitty (Sep 8, 2016)

I might take a crack at making it myself. Though, I might need some advice and help on the head/mask part. Lol  :3


----------



## GingerKitty (Sep 8, 2016)

I want my head to look similar to this


----------



## Nataku (Sep 8, 2016)

That is a kemono style fursuit head. The key features to keep in mind when trying to make one in that style is disproportionately large eyes, a rather small and petite muzzle and an overall rounded head shape that is still proportionate to the rest of the body.
Try looking around the main site, you'll find a fair bit of kemono stuff there to learn from. There are some users that are quite good at it, like TwerkOnThatShark: 
www.furaffinity.net: Kemono Artistic Freedom // Mystery Fursuit For Auction! by TwerkonThatShark


----------



## GingerKitty (Sep 8, 2016)

Ah thank you! I think kemono style would fit my fursona to be honest. Plus, since I'm a petite and curvy gal I think it would look cute on me!


----------



## cosmo-cat (Sep 15, 2016)

i think your fursona will be fine as a fursuit! i'm currently finishing up my own fursuit head rn, and i bought a wig online to use. i plan to take it apart by the wefts, shave the fur down to a very short length, and glue it directly on the head. if you want to make your own head, there's tons of tutorials and kemono tutorials on youtube to go by. hope your furry adventures go well!


----------



## GingerKitty (Sep 15, 2016)

Thank you! :3


----------



## cosmo-cat (Sep 16, 2016)

GingerKitty said:


> Thank you! :3


no problem, hope it goes well!!


----------

